# I need to pick your brains-LCD FlatPanel



## thomson405 (May 10, 2008)

I was reading on HT Guys site where they were calibrating a Sony KDL46XBR4 46LCD for a friend and
they came to the conclusion that this model did not like the compressed cable signal and that a
person who has cable would not be happy with the picture.
I am looking to buy an HD LCD fairly soon and would appreciate input from people with experience in
this area.
I am wondering if there are particular models that do well with the cable signal or if this is just the
way it is with all of them.I guess I find that hard to imagine since cable is so big. 
Thanks:huh:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

My experience is that the Sony sets actually handle lousy signals well compared to other brands. None of them will make a poor source look good, but the XBR4 actually does rather well, if you bother to learn how to adjust it. There is lots of misinformation on setting these on some of the other very popular forums, however. They are pretty easy to get good results out of, IME, if you just learn a little about the set.


----------



## thomson405 (May 10, 2008)

Ok-thank you sir.


----------

